

DB211 Launch webcast TODAY - Event detail - sGrabber

DB211 Launch webcast Today<p>October 22, 2013 at 11:00 am Eastern Daylight Time, 4:00pm BST &#x2F; 3:00pm UTC<p>Register now to get 1st hand information -
||| https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-950.ibm.com&#x2F;events&#x2F;wwe&#x2F;systemz&#x2F;szwebtec.nsf&#x2F;v16_enrollall?openform&amp;seminar=3CZHZVSZ&amp;locale=en_US
======
sGrabber
Only for mainframe (Z OS).

